# is prednisone bad for rabbits?



## ani-lover (Jul 11, 2007)

question came across and i forgot. i know they cant have amoxicillin because it is fatal to the liver but isn't prednisone also?


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 11, 2007)

I sure hope not...I just gave Pow Wow her first dose and now she's literally doing LAPS around her pen and giving me fits to try and come out (she's been fighting wry neck and GI Stasis).



Peg

P.S. When I went to the rabbit dosage calculator here:

*http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rx/drugcalc.html*

it said: Use corticosteroids infrequently & with caution when I inputted her weight and chose the prednisone option..

I looked it up there since you asked about it...


*
ani-lover wrote: *


> question came across and i forgot. i know they cant have amoxicillin because it is fatal to the liver but isn't prednisone also?


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 11, 2007)

I want to add something here...

Don't just assume your rabbit needs meds like prednisone and give it to them if you take it yourself (or some such thing). Iti s always best to see a vet to get help with something that is so serious it needs prescription drugs!

Peg


----------



## ra7751 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi,

The use of prednisone (and steroids in general)is very controversial in all areas of medicine....animal and human. In a rabbit, it tremendously decreases the defenses of the immune system and can easily allow something like pasteurella (which causes conditions such as respiratory and ear infections...head tilt. wry neck)to make an unwelcome appearance. Which makes me wonder just why would you want to use a steroid in your rabbit to begin with? Not to say they are always a "no-no" and they do have huge benefits in *limited* situations. I would highly caution anyone against administering steroids to your rabbit unless a highly skilled doctor has prescribed them. In fact, there are some eye ointments/drops that have steroids that can seriously damage the eyes...just one example. When used in rabbits, it is for a limited time in a declining dosage...and again in only very limited situations.

And the tale about amoxicillin being always fatal is another complete fantasy. And here is my disclaimer again...*do not* give your bun amoxicillin unless it is under the direct supervision of a highly skilled...very highly skilled..rabbit vet as using this drug in the wrong sitation or improper dosing/adminstering will result in an undesirable event. Thru the misuse of many of the "safe" antibiotics, some of the bacteria have built up a resistance to them and there are some rare bugs that are now sensitive to only amoxicillin. As far as damaging the liver....Baytril and Metacam (the "safe" drugs) can and do seriously damage the liver especially if the bun is dehydrated any at all. And we never use Metacam for more than 5 days...if that long.

Randy


----------



## pamnock (Jul 17, 2007)

Amoxicillin and Penicillin can causelethal enterotoxemia when given orally. One dose is generally not fatal, but over 3 consecutive days can cause a serious bacterial imbalance. Death may not occur for up to a couple weeks after treatment has ended.

Amoxicillin warning: http://www.rabbit.org/journal/1/amoxicillin-warning.html

With so many safer antibiotics available, it is unnecessary to risk Amoxicillin use in rabbits.

Pennicillin is commonly used in injectable form, but should never be given orally.



I agree with Randy that Prednisone can be a useful tool insome cases, but should be used with caution, especially when a long-term treatment option is needed.



Pam


----------



## ra7751 (Jul 17, 2007)

Just a little clarification on the use of amoxicillin and penicillin. These drugs should be used only under the direct supervision of a highly skilled rabbit vet. As Pam mentioned, those drugs can easily cause death if notadministered in the correct fashion and dosage.But we are starting to see more and more bacteria that have become resistant to the "safer" drugs (keep in mind that all drugs have side effects....the decision is whether the benefit outweighs the risk).Thru misuse and overuse, drugs like Sulfatrim and Baytril are becomingineffective in *some* cases.More and more vets are using penicillin and amoxicillin. It is a tool that is available should it become necessary....but only under the advice of a veterinarian.

Randy


----------

